# GPU overclock help



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

I everyone today I'm going to be overclocking my Sapphire HD 7970 Ghz Vapor C 3gb. I have a OCZ ZT 750w PSU. My question is, let's say I mess up an over clock and it goes to far and crashes what happens next? Do I boot into safe mode ? And click default on the catalyst driver? Thank you


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if an overclock gives you a BSOD you just back of the settings until it doesn't bsod any more.

If an overclock makes your system crash and reboot (usually doesn't happen unless you use crazy settings) you just reboot as normal.

Usually when overclocking a gpu it's only under stress testing that it BSODs or crashes. It wont do it under normal booting and using.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks I temporarily overclocked it to 1100mhz core and 1570mhz memory. This blew my mind for some reason with the over clock I got literally 20 fps boost and that's around 50 fps in far cry 3 with 4x msaa and everything else on ultra. How much more do you think I can get the card up to?


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok now I got it to 1200 core and 1700 memory and temps seem fine. Do
You think I should try to push it any further? Are there any risks of over clocking a gpu? Sorry for all the questions I got happy that the card overclocks good and wanted to do more haha.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The one and only way to know if any OC is stable is to try it. Increase OC slowly until it becomes unstable and then back it down to where it is stable.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

I see, just before I said the 1200 core and 1700 memory was good it crashed while playing crysis. Then I bumped it down to 1150 core and 1600 memory it became fine with massive fps boost. The temps also never exceeded 64c. I think I found a comfortable over clock but will experiment more later. Thanks everyone !


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

can we see some screenshots? your card and also your overclocking utility thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mrsamson said:


> I see, just before I said the 1200 core and 1700 memory was good it crashed while playing crysis. Then I bumped it down to 1150 core and 1600 memory it became fine with massive fps boost. The temps also never exceeded 64c. I think I found a comfortable over clock but will experiment more later. Thanks everyone !


You're welcome and glad you achieved a stable OC with positive results. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking always has risks but unless you do some stupidly high settings you wont break anything you will just a get a bsod or reboot.


----------

